# Egypt, any advice please...



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

It's my old dears 50th birthday in May and i'm trying to arrange a suprise holiday to Egypt as she has always wanted to go, I want to take a trip to the pyramids etc, but want nice beaches so will probably stay in Sharm El Sheik, anyone been there and anything you recommend because i'm not that up on Egypt.

Cheers
Saul.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

try reading up the reviews here www.holidaysuncovered.co.uk

there are useful information in some of the reviews.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Thnaks mate


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Do minimal time in Cairo for Giza etc, then head for Luxor and do a cruise down to Aswan taking in Valley of the Kings, Dendera temple etc.

I have been 3 times (though not for a few years since the trouble) and Eygyt is best expereineced from the Nile imho.

If you have time finish up with a couple of days on the Red Sea.

Personally I would not want to be in any Arab country on holiday in current tense international climate, but Egypt is a fantasticplace to visit, and I have always found the people good. But take care.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Cheers Gary


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Agree with Gary - Aswan to Luxor on the Nile, make sure you do Abu Simbel, Edfu, Luxor, Valley of Queens, Kings.

As it's a celebration, balloon ride over Luxor is a good idea, though costly


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Do minimal time in Cairo for Giza etc, then head for Luxor and do a cruise down to Aswan taking in Valley of the Kings, Dendera temple etc.
> 
> I have been 3 times (though not for a few years since the trouble) and Eygyt is best expereineced from the Nile imho.
> 
> ...


There were absolutely no problems at all when we there in February. Everyone was really friendly and helpful.

If you are going to do Cairo in minimum time, then make sure you do it in style. Stay at the Mena House, which is out by the Pyramids. Fantastic view of the Cheops Pyramid from the breakfast room and from the pool area.

Make time to see the Egyptian Museum and make sure you go to the Tutenchamun room first thing when the museum opens. We were almost first through the doors when they opened and where able to have about half an hour on our own in there before the enormous crowds appeared.

Don't forget the sound and light show at the Sphinx, the step pyramid at Saqqara, the Citadel and the Khan el-Kalili bazaar.

Actually, the only way you will be able to see everything is if you take the guided tours offered. But, if you have a little time it is great to do it (almost) on your own. We hired a car with driver for 20GBP a day and were able to take our time seeing everything we wanted.

We have also 'done' the Nile and the Red Sea and they are also fantastic places.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks guys, very helpful [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I sent my parents (Dad is in 60's) on a surprise holiday to Egypt too! It worked out great! They went to Luxor, and did the cruise thing Gary mentioned (they took a cab or train down to some place and then a cruise back up). They also took a train trip to Cairo and stayed there for a few nights. Hotels are quite cheap so they kept their hotel in Luxor (I had already paid for that) and just found a hotel when they got to Cairo.

They will love it.

Just tell them not to get all heated up when people follow them trying to sell stuff. That is just the way the merchants are over there and they do not mean any harm by it. Also, bargain bargain and bargain. They should get cheeky and see what they can get away with - try offering 1/10th of the price - sometimes their starting price really is 10 times more than what they will take for it (not always though!) 

I am thinking of going this summer too based on my parents feedback.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Check into the Cataract Hotel at Aswan for a night. It's magnificant and is where Agatha Cristie set (and/or wrote??) Death On the Nile. Or just do afternoon tea on the terrace overlooking Aswan. Memorable.


----------



## Faithless (Mar 10, 2004)

A simple one this, when they ask if its your first time in Egypt the answer is "NO" they wont take the pi55 as much then :idea:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Egypt is a nasty place and most likely will damage your digestive system. There is no food hygience and all the food is contaminated inlcuding the water.

It is a perfect place for constipated people that want to "flush" their systems and it is even better than colonic irrigestion.

The worse is having watery bloody stools and infecting other members of your family when you come back. 

Apart from the health hazard...it is a nice cheap, hot place to be.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Egypt is a nasty place and most likely will damage your digestive system. There is no food hygience and all the food is contaminated inlcuding the water.
> 
> It is a perfect place for constipated people that want to "flush" their systems and it is even better than colonic irrigestion.
> 
> ...


I never had a problem.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Egypt is a nasty place and most likely will damage your digestive system. There is no food hygience and all the food is contaminated inlcuding the water.
> 
> It is a perfect place for constipated people that want to "flush" their systems and it is even better than colonic irrigestion.
> 
> ...


My brother has worked in Cairo for over a year now - I just thought he was anorexic :lol:

Moley


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Egypt is a nasty place and most likely will damage your digestive system. There is no food hygience and all the food is contaminated inlcuding the water.
> 
> It is a perfect place for constipated people that want to "flush" their systems and it is even better than colonic irrigestion.
> 
> ...


Cheers V,

Can't wait to go now :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Egypt is a nasty place and most likely will damage your digestive system. There is no food hygience and all the food is contaminated inlcuding the water.
> 
> It is a perfect place for constipated people that want to "flush" their systems and it is even better than colonic irrigestion.
> 
> ...


I would definitely only drink bottled water when in Egypt (including brushing teeth, etc.), but I never had a (serious) problem. Just a little case of Pharo's revenge, but nothing as serious as Lord V's description. [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

My cousin went to Egypt last year. They got a nasty bug that was incubating for 3 months without side effects and then it woke up. Severe pain, loose stools, bleeding, loss of weight, off work for 2 weeks, nice examination with long pipes to examine the colon.

Needless to say that my cousin will never go back. It was cheap but nasty.

Personally, I would rather not go at all at any holiday,than go there because it is cheap and risk any of the above.

You have to be realisting about the truth. It can turn nasty and it is not worth it.


----------

